

Apple iPhone 6 Plus Bent By Teenagers At Apple Store - hack4supper
http://metro.co.uk/2014/09/29/teenagers-film-themselves-bendin-iphone-6-plus-devices-at-apple-store-4885728/

======
hack4supper
Here is the link to the actual video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9U-NmsgCO8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9U-NmsgCO8)

